# Darn boar!



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 28, 2012)

Earlier this week one of your younger boars (15mths old) decided he "needed" to break through some fence & go pick a fight with Liam, one of our 2 1/2 year old boars! (Large Blacks) Our ponds are drying up & the electric fence is not quite as effective as it normally is due to lack of rain (grounding rods are not working as well.) Not sure why Mick did it as there are no girls in heat right now. Liam is not a fighter & would prefer to run and as we didn't see the fight not sure all that went on. By the time we were out there both boars had separated. Mick got a couple gashes but nothing major. Liam, on the other hand, was in pretty rough shape. He laid around for the first day - not putting much weight on his back leg. 

One the second day (Weds/Thurs) he decided to go into the pond & will not come out. He has gone under the wire into the center & spends his time slowly moving/swimming around. We have tried to coax him out but to no avail. He has not eaten since the fight! Richard did manage to get him out this morning but he went right back in - we think the water is more comfortable for him. (We do have the wire to his pen up so he can come through.)

Not really sure what to do for him. Richard did give him a steroid shot this morning (anti-inflammatory) to see if that will help with any swelling but otherwise I think we just have to wait & see if he recovers. It is in the 100's here each day so can't blame him for staying cool but we are concerned that he is not eating. Silly boy!

Liz


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 28, 2012)

When my boar, Bugsy, had an injury to his leg he spent a lot of time standing in his swimming pool.  Your right, it is probably very soothing.  I would worry about infection---which is what happened with Bugsy.  Liam probably needs antibiotics.  I hope he feels better soon.  I get very scared if one of my pigs feels so poorly they won't eat.  Keep us updated.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks  We do have antibiotics here so will see how/where he is in the morning. Mightn't be a bad idea to give him some. Not eating is our biggest concern but if we cannot physically get him out & keep him out it is a little frustrating. To keep him out we would have to pull him out with a tractor so that he is tied to something & the risk of doing further damage might be worse as there are large rocks in the pond. He is not huge but is full size so a good 300 to 400lbs.

A rather frustrating situation. We go down with food each day to try & entice him. If only he realized we wanted to help make him better!

Liz


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 28, 2012)

> A rather frustrating situation. We go down with food each day to try & entice him. If only he realized we wanted to help make him better!


I know what you mean.  Bugsy is a very sweet boar, but when his leg hurt, he wanted no part of me-----not even if I had a banana!  You can only do the best you can.  I can't imagine having to give shots to a pig that size!


----------



## minipig (Jul 29, 2012)

Poor guy. I hope he comes out soon and it's nothing serious. I can't imagine having to drag him out. Good luck and let us know.

-Katie


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 30, 2012)

Well Liam came up to the water's edge for food yesterday morning. He was hungry. At one point he did come out all the way but them went promptly back in. Of course he spilled some of his food in the water & then we discovered how many catfish we have in the pond! They were very happy to be fed pig food 

This morning our daughter had to wade in to encourage him out. He is not looking good but he did eat. When he came out yesterday Richard said there was no obvious injuries to his leg but of course we cannot get him to dry land to examine him. Richard gave him another shot this morning. injecting these big guys is not that hard especially when he is not moving very fast. 

Time will tell - his leg has to be strong for him to be able to breed. 

Liz


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 30, 2012)

Can you see if the leg is swollen or not?  Did you guys give him antibiotic?  I hope he's going to be o.k.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm glad he is making his way out to come eat if nothing else.  If I got my rear handed to me, I would probably want to stay in a safe haven for a while too!  Sounds like he is not injured, so that of course is great news.  It is also very nice to hear that your whole family is on board with aiding in this situation.  I hope he gets over this soon and realizes its safe to come out so that you can get a good look at him.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 31, 2012)

Tuesday morning update:

Liam is now out of the pond. When we looked down this morning he was standing in the pond & then Richard was able to coax him out & up over the bank. Richard checked his leg over but can see no signs of injury. What he did see was a ripped toenail - ouch! You know how painful those can be!

NOW our concern is the overall state of his health. He has been in the water for 6 days which is not good for anything or anybody unless you are a fish! He is struggling to breathe & Richard thinks his lungs could have water in them. He has now given him a shot of EXCEDE which is a strong antibiotic for respiratory infections. Richard thinks he could be on his way out though so we will check him periodically through the day. Not much more we can do but at least he is out of the water. 

It is cloudy here today & although we are supposed to be over 100 right now we are in the 80's which is a blessing for us & could well be a life saver for Liam. 

Will keep you updated.

Liz


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 31, 2012)

Hope he'll be o.k.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 1, 2012)

My goodness, hope the poor fella is ok!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Liam came out of the pool for 2 days but alas he has now gone back in & will not come out nor will he eat. I think tomorrow is going to be the day when we say "goodbye." We do not like to see animals suffering & we have tried to help him but we have to face the fact that he is gradually starving to death. 

SO if we cannot get him out tomorrow or see an improvement then that will be the end. He has been "bad" now for over 10 days. Who knows, maybe he has some internal injury that we cannot see?! PLUS we have to face the fact that he has to be able to do his job & if he cannot then he has to go. No pet pigs especially boars, on this farm. 

Liz


----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 5, 2012)

Just wondering what happened today......  I completely understand your decision on this.  We have the same motto-----each of our livestock must have a purpose here---they are either for breeding, food or sold.  Feel bad for Liam---but you are right, he's suffered enough.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 6, 2012)

Well Liam made his own "decision", we found him dead in the pond yesterday morning. 

The timing could be worse as we may not have had a boar to replace him. He is/was from the Longfellow line of Large Blacks. Thankfully one of his sows just farrowed about 2 weeks ago so we can keep one of his sons from that litter plus he has another sow pregnant. It means we will have a gap in our breeding program of Longfellows for a few months whilst his son grows up but at least we do not have to go out & buy a replacement. We will keep a boar from the litter now & then one from the other litter due later & then keep the best once they have matured a little. 

Liz


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 6, 2012)

So sorry


----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm sorry.  At least you did what you could.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks  Death is all part & parcel of living on a farm. 

Liz


----------



## Hillsvale (Aug 6, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> Thanks  Death is all part & parcel of living on a farm.
> 
> Liz


..

still sucks but I definately can understand


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 7, 2012)

Liz, so sorry to hear this news.  It is unfortunate how every situation like this lends to learning, but it does.  As you say,  part of farming but it doesn't make it easy either way.  Hugs.  Staci, Stubborn Hill Farm


----------

